# كيف تعمل الرافعات البرجية ??



## م. عبد المنعم (20 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كيف تعمل الرافعات البرجية

وهو موضوع مترجم للملف الموجود على الموقع أدناه:
الموقع 









للموضوع بقية ان شاء الله 
والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 يناير 2007)




----------



## motaz_95 (22 يناير 2007)

جزيت خيرا اخي عبدالمنعم 
مجهود كبير وموضوع جدا مفيد وشيق ​


----------



## رقيب البيئة (22 يناير 2007)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيده

في الملف المرفق (سميوليتر) من موقع متخصص (http://www.towercranes.net/) اكيد بفيد المهتمين.


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (22 يناير 2007)




----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 يناير 2007)




----------



## العرندس (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ليس بغريب عليك أخي المهندس المبدع .. عبدالمنعم 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء .. وبارك بك وعليك 

موضوع أكثر من رائع .. يستحق التثبيت لفترة .. 

حتى يأخذ حقه .. من المطالعه .. والمشاركة من قبل الاخوان 

بالأسئلة والاستفسارات والردود .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (29 يناير 2007)

جزا الله الاخ المهندس عبد المنعم خير الجزاء على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (29 يناير 2007)




----------



## م. عبد المنعم (29 يناير 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي الكرام على المرور 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (30 يناير 2007)




----------



## الجوكر (30 يناير 2007)

*thank's*

مشكوووووووووووووور اخوي والله اني كنت محتاج هذا الموضوع

تسلم يالغالي


----------



## بكري الشيخ محمدعلي (31 يناير 2007)

الاخ الكريم شكرا علي هذا الموضوع لكن اريد زيادة تفاصيل


----------



## بكري الشيخ محمدعلي (31 يناير 2007)

يااخي بدي كلام عن hydraulic torque convertor


----------



## بكري الشيخ محمدعلي (31 يناير 2007)

عندي اقتراح نعمل مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية ونسميها - مكتبة المهندسين العرب الميكانيكيين
Arab Mechanical Engineers' Libarary شو رايكم


----------



## بكري الشيخ محمدعلي (31 يناير 2007)

اود تكون جمعيه تهدف الي دعم ورفع المستوي المعرفي لدي المهندس بعد تخرجة لكي يلم بتفاصيل الدقيقة كل في مجاله التطبيقي ، بحيث يسهم كل فرد في هذه الجمعية بما لدية من معلومات مفيده وذلك علي موقع علي الانترنت ، ماهو رايكم


----------



## syamand (4 فبراير 2007)

thanks >>>>>>>


----------



## ربيع ناصر الدين (5 فبراير 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي على الموضوع المفيد 


وشكرا


----------



## نبيل حمود (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااالك


----------



## خالد احمد السيد (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## عمر7 (7 فبراير 2007)

اريد بحث مصغر وعاجل جدا عن الالات العامله بالهيدروليك.


----------



## mslawy (7 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للإفاده


----------



## وائل محمد عامر (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يااخى ونرجوا منك المزيد دائما


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (14 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس على هذا المجهود


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 فبراير 2007)

كلمة شكرا قليله بحق هذا العمل الأكثر من رائع


----------



## الرفاعي (15 فبراير 2007)

*شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## liondvd (16 فبراير 2007)

بصراحة موضوع رائع 

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## سفر (20 فبراير 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك..........


----------



## eng.ahmed alqyssi (22 فبراير 2007)

*الكرينات الجسرية*

شكرا لك كثيرا على زيادة كل معلومة وننتظر المزيد:15:


----------



## شريف ميهوب (5 مارس 2007)

مجهود رائع يا أخ عبدالمنعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم ودائمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا للامام ان شاء الله


----------



## دعيج (5 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف خير ....


----------



## دسوقي (11 مارس 2007)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سفر (11 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية.....
ونرغب في المزيد عن هذا الموضوع............


----------



## حسام جاسم (12 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك ياأستاذ عبدالمنعم.


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 مارس 2007)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وور*



م. عبد المنعم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> كيف تعمل الرافعات البرجية​
> وهو موضوع مترجم للملف الموجود على الموقع أدناه:
> ...


dictionary


----------



## البرنس2000 (18 مارس 2007)

*الية تصميم الغواصات*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
نرجو ا من الاخوة منحي بعض المعلومات عن الغواصات اي معلومة 
من الناحية التصميم 
اوعمليات الداخلية
وشكرا ...........................................و العفوا منكم الموضواع عن الرافعة ولا كن لمن لدية معلومة لايبخل
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نابلسي (19 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Qal&ia (19 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## Qal&ia (19 مارس 2007)

موقع للرافعات البرجية
http://www.liebherr.com/cc/en/20875.asp


----------



## islam2a (24 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك على الموضوع والمعلومات الرائعة


----------



## syamand (26 مارس 2007)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## محسن 9 (29 مارس 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير لموضوع في منتهى الروعة من اخ منتهى الروعة ومميز 
مشرفنا الغالي الاخ المهندس عبد المنعم انعم الله عليه كمان وكمان اشكرك مرة اخرى


----------



## Akmal (23 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على الشرح الرائع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور اخي الكريم - موضوع رائع ومهم بارك الله فيك


----------



## ألنترا 2005 (24 فبراير 2010)

جزيت خيراً أخي م : عبد المنعم
وماقصرت و لكن
لوتوضح عمل الرافعات المقصيةوأستخداماتها أيضاً 
ومشكور على التوضيح
وجزيت خيراً


----------



## mY AND FIRE (4 أبريل 2010)

*الف شكر على الشرح الرائع*​


----------



## المتكامل (4 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية على الشرح الجميل و المفيد


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بالجميع والله يوفقكم


----------



## aymanallam (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

